# Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?



## eddijung (28. Juni 2008)

Habe vor demnächst am Rhein auf Aal zu Angeln. ( Duisburg, Krefelder, Strecke).Da ich den Fisch auch selber gerne verwerte,lautet meine Frage : wie weit ist der Fisch (Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar?


----------



## mike_w (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

Ist schon ein Weilchen her (2003/2004), aber es gab noch keine Aufhebung dieser Meldung (Quelle Rheinfischereigenossenschaft):

MINISTERIUM FÜR UMWELT UND NATURSCHUTZ,
LANDWIRTSCHAFT UND VERBRAUCHERSCHUTZ
DES LANDES NORDRHEIN-WESTFALEN

folgendes mit:


Umweltministerin Bärbel Höhn: Umweltministerium empfiehlt vorsorglich auf den Verzehr von Rheinaalen zu verzichten - Höchstwerte für Dioxine überschritten


Rückstandsuntersuchungen an Fischen aus dem nordrhein-westfälischen Rheinabschnitt haben bei Aalen Überschreitungen des gesetzlichen Höchstwertes für Dioxine ergeben. In den meisten Proben wurden Dioxin-Werte zwischen 4 und 8,2 Pikogramm pro Gramm Fischgewicht nachgewiesen. Der zulässige Höchstwert liegt bei vier Pikogramm pro Gramm Fischgewicht. Aus diesem Grund empfiehlt das Umweltministerium Anglerinnen und Anglern vorsorglich, bis auf weiteres keine Aale aus dem Rhein zu verzehren. Diese Aale dürfen auch nicht als Lebensmittel in den Handel gelangen. Andere Rheinfische wie Rotaugen sind hiervon nicht betroffen. Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft ist informiert. Das Umweltministerium führt im Rahmen der fortlaufenden Überwachung der Qualität des Rheinwassers in regelmäßigen Abständen Untersuchungen von Fischproben durch.

Im Herbst 2001 hatten Rückstandsuntersuchungen aus Fischen im nordrhein-westfälischen Rhein-abschnitt bereits Überschreitungen von gesetzlichen Höchst- bzw. Grenzwerten für Lebensmittel an bestimmten polychlorierten Biphenylen (PCB) in besonders fettreichen Aalen ergeben. Die Überschreitungen waren in den meisten Fällen jedoch nicht so gravierend, dass vom Verzehr gänzlich abgeraten wurde: Es wurde eine Verzehrempfehlung von höchstens 200 Gramm Rheinaalen wöchentlich und ein Verkehrsverbot für den Großteil der Aale ausgesprochen. Aale suchen im Flussschlick, dem Flusssediment, nach Nahrung. Das Sediment ist belastet, da sich die Rückstände der jahrzehntelangen industriellen Entwicklung dort angereichert haben. Hinzu kommt, dass Aale diese Stoffe durch den hohen Fettanteil im Körper stärker speichern und somit langfristig anreichern. 

Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz NRW, Schwannstraße 3, 40476 Düsseldorf
Telefon: 0211/4566-294/295, Telefax: 0211/4566-706
Unsere Pressemitteilungen sind im Internet abrufbar unter: www.munlv.nrw.de


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

Also -ich esse die Rheinaale und denke nur bei den "RIESEN" mal darüber nach, was und ob sich da Schwermetalle / Gifte angereichert haben könnten!

Ich denke, bei dem, was wir uns alles reinziehen, ohne zu wissen was so drin ist, ist der Verzehr von Rheinfischen eher ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein!

....ganz Deutschland mampft Zucht-Scampis voller Antibiotika und keiner denkt darüber nach - warum haben die Rheinfische nur immernoch ihren schlechten Ruf der 80 / 90´er ???

Sicher - die älteren und kapitalen werden u.U. noch übelst belastet sein, aber alles jenseits 2000 habe ich für mich selber als "ok" eingestuft!

Aktuelle Untersuchungen wären aber echt mal ne tolle Sache!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## sepia (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also -ich esse die Rheinaale und denke nur bei den "RIESEN" mal darüber nach, was und ob sich da Schwermetalle / Gifte angereichert haben könnten!
> 
> Ich denke, bei dem, was wir uns alles reinziehen, ohne zu wissen was so drin ist, ist der Verzehr von Rheinfischen eher ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein!
> 
> ...



Das kommt nicht nur drauf an wie alt der Fisch ist sondern wo er sich aufhält bzw. was er isst.
Wenn es mich betreffen würde, würde ich die entsprechende amtliche Stelle kontaktieren und mich auf diese Gefahrenmeldung beziehen. Frendliche Mail ob die Warnung noch besteht mit der Bitte die aktuellen Ergebnisse zu erläutern. 
Sonst ist es wohl jedem selbst überlassen ob er sich die Menge (200g/Woche) genehmigt oder nicht. 
Da du nicht jede woche ein kg Aal essen wirst, würde ich das für mich als ungefährlich einstufen (bei mir gibts vllt 4mal im Jahr Aal)

vllt kannst du ja die Antwortmail der Behörde hier posten


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

Ich habe bezüglicher der Belastung von Rheinaalen mal zwei Anfragen an die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft und an die untere Wasserbehörde gestartet und werde die Antworten hier einstellen!

Mal sehen, ob es dort neuere / aktuelle Untersuchungsergebnisse zu diesem Thema gibt!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

Also - hier nun die aktuelle Antwort des Hegebeauftragten der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft:

"...
die letzten der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft bekannten Rückstandsanalysen von Rheinaalen stammen aus dem Jahre 2006 und bestätigen den bis dahin bekannten Sachverhalt: Rheinaale sind im statistischen Mittel oberhalb zulässiger Grenzwerte mit Dioxinen und PCB's belastet. Das heisst nicht zwingend, dass jeder Aal so hoch belastet ist und dass der mäßige Verzehr solcher Aale eine Gesundheitsgefährdung darstellt. Natürlich ist es jedem Angler oder Verbraucher freigestellt, für sich zu entscheiden, solche Aale trotzdem zu verzehren. Das Umweltministerium hat jedoch schon im Jahre 2003, als erstmalig derartige Ergebnisse von Rückstandsanalysen erhoben wurden, aus Gründen des vorsorglichen Verbraucherschutzes eine Verzehrempfehlung veröffentlicht, nach der auf jeglichen (!) Verzehr von Rheinaalen verzichtet werden sollte; diese immer noch gültige Empfehlung finden Sie unter Mitteilungen auf der homepage der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft. Die hohe Belastung von Rheinaalen wurde inzwischen durch wiederholte Untersuchungen bestätigt; mit einer Verbesserung der Situation ist leider auch längerfristig nicht zu rechnen. Insofern ist Ihr Kenntnisstand, dass ein Verzehr von 200 gr Rheinaal unbedenklich sei, leider schon länger veraltet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan Staas

_____________________________________
Dr. Stefan Staas
RHEINFISCHEREIGENOSSENSCHAFT
- Hegebeauftragter-"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

So, dass ist der aktuelle Stand, wie ich ihn nun in Erfahrung bringen konnte!

Mich hindert das nicht am Verzehr von Rheinaalen, da es nur wenige Male im Jahr zum räuchern kommt und ich mir das einfach nicht nehmen lassen möchte!

Wie gesagt, bei dem was wir uns alles so reinziehen, ohne davon zu wissen!

Aber zum Beispiel kleine Kinder, Schwangere usw. sollten da auf jeden Fall drauf verzichten (ist meine persönliche Meinung!!!) !

Also - ich stelle den Schleichern weiterhin nach und werde sie auch gelegentlich verwerten!

Gruß,

Ernie


----------



## GiantKiller (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

ein paar rheinaale pro jahr sind sicher nicht allzu schädlich, wenn man bedenkt welche mengen giftstoffe viele menschen täglich auf andere art aufnehmen.


----------



## bassking (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

Wie ihr meint- oder ist hier nur der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken?

Ich hatte schon vor etwa 2 Jahren mit einem verantwortlichen Doktor der RFG. Emailkontakt.

Das Problem ist, dass im Prinzip die Rheinaale NICHT verzehrt werden sollen- siehe auch Stellungnahme  oben.

Ein weiteres Problem liegt darin begründet, dass wohl lediglich noch Weißfische überhaupt untersucht wurden.

Konkret heißt das, dass bspw. stark befische Arten wie ZANDER und auch HECHT und BARSCH ...*NICHT ich wiederhole: NICHT untersucht wurden*.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass gerade Raubfische die Belastungen der Futterfische anreichern, KÖNNTE die Verzehrswarnung ebenfalls für Zander etc. ratsam sein !!!

Mein Vorschlag, doch aktuell besonders beliebte  Arten wie den Zander zu untersuchen, wurden vom RFG- Beauftragten NICHT MEHR BEANTWORTET/BEACHTET.

Somit steht also fest, dass man sich beim Verzehr von Zandern auf keinerlei Freigaben verlassen kann- eher kann man im Gegenteil auch bei diesen Raubfischen von einer mehr oder weniger starken BELASTUNG ausgehen.

Ob Ihr das Risiko eingehen wollt, ist Eure Entscheidung.

Leider werden die Gebühren der Rheinscheine nicht zu solch wichtigen umfangreichen Untersuchungen zum Wohl und Gesundheitsschutz der Allgemeinheit verwandt- wie es scheint


Damals schon und Heute sage ich deshalb insbesondere FINGER WEG VOM RHEINAAL !!!

Noch wichtiger : vom HAFENAAL !


Bassking.


----------



## Glöckchen (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

Hm - da wir leider eher zu den erfolglosen Anglern gehören, habe ich zwar grundsätzlich weiter keine Probleme damit, die gefangenen Fische auch zu verzehren. Ich denke auch, dass es viele Nahrungsmittel gibt, die ungesünder sind.

Aber dennoch interessiert es mich:
hier wurde erwähnt, dass auch Weißfische untersucht wurden - wie war denn da das Ergebnis - kann man die unbedenktlich verzehren?


----------



## Der_rheinangler (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

ja aber warum seh ich dann immer den berufsfischer mim elektro bei uns die aale aus der Steinpackung holen, wenn sie eh nicht in den Handel gebracht werden dürfen?


----------



## YakuzaInk (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

im rhein bei boppard / st. goar... das selbe.
Hier fischt der e-fischer auch regelmäßig Aal.


----------



## bassking (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

Ist das Oberrhein?

Ab Mittelrhein sind die Fische meinem Kenntnisstand nach belastet-weil die 
Einleitungen zunehmen.

Rotaugen sind wohl verzehrbar- so die Untersuchungen- die Grenzwerte wurden unterschritten.

Bassking.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*



bassking schrieb:


> Ist das Oberrhein?
> 
> Ab Mittelrhein sind die Fische meinem Kenntnisstand nach belastet-weil die
> Einleitungen zunehmen.
> ...


 
Hm, die schlimmsten Einleitungen früher kamen aus der Schweiz - und die dümmsten Unfälle auch - wo ist nochmal das Sandoz-Werk???

...soviel zur Oberrhein-Theorie!

Ernie


----------



## bassking (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

Hi.

Am Schlimmsten sind die kontinuierlichen Einleitungen - einmalige Unfälle regeneriert
ein intaktes Ökosystem idR. recht effektiv.

Sandoz war so heftig, dass viele Fische verendeten- aber sind die Rückstände von damaligem Unfall jetzt noch erheblich?

Denke, eher weniger- die Fische reichern über lange Zeit die Schadstoffe an...da liegt das Problem !

Meine Meinung.

Bassking.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aal aus dem Rhein geniesbar ?*

@Bassking

...ja, ein intaktes ökosystem kann das!

...ob ein regulierter und gepeinigter Fluß wie der Rhein das wieder oder noch oder überhaupt voll und ganz kann, dass ist wohl die Preisfrage!

;O)

Ernie

...für die Selbstreinigung wären mehr Altarme, Auen und natürliche Überflutungszonen ganz zuträglich denke ich - aber da wo der Rhein sich früher prima selber reinigen konnte wohnen jetzt Menschen - und die gute Schiffbarkeit wurde damals als wichtiger empfunden !

Dafür zahlen wir noch lange, auch wenn sich vieles am Rhein extrem gebessert hat!

Dauerhaft erheblich sind nach meiner Kenntnis nur Schwermetalle & Dioxin (neben weiteren Toxinen, die ich aber nicht alle kenne!)!
Dazu noch die Kunst-(=Chemie) Düngerreste der Landwirtschaft plus Gülle und ein paar Spritzmittel - das ist schon ne Masse für einen gebeutelten Fluß !


----------

